# Sundance & Bt Xantari



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Nice product & very quick delivery- thank you. 

I bought some this winter and didn't use it until time permitted on stored drawn frames a couple of months back. But, out in the back yard-wow!!! I sprayed our fruit trees who's blooms survived this spring's late frosts. The apples, apricots, pears, plums & cherries all appear flawless (no worm holes at all). I haven't hit the grapes yet, but we never seem to be able to beat the birds to them anyway.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Swobee,
Where do you get it? and what kind of spray is it? I am beginning to get some leaf curl on some peaches but there is some clover below the tree's so I dont want to spray during the day so I dont get the bee's out in the clover. Its rained ea night lately or was too windy so I cant get it out @ night. So I am looking for something that might be "bee friendly"


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Zane,

Look in the For Sale section of BeeSource and quite a few posts back, it's there. Sundance here on BeeSource is selling it, but another dealer posted recently with the same product. As far as I know it's the same. It' a natual pest for various larvae & wormy critters like cabbage loopers for one, but it's not supposed to harm bees or their larvae. It's a wettable powder & one Lb. goes a long way. He sells smaller quantities. I need to read up on it again to see if I should reapply about now or wait.


----------

